# budgie nose goes darker



## ozgurco

our budgie's cere has been too darker
she does not have a male friend
do we need to do anything like giving her apple or and other meal or medicine etc.?


----------



## Cody

It is normal for the cere of a female to darken when they come into breeding condition. It does not matter that there is no male around, this is a normal hormonal thing.


----------



## ozgurco

ok. thanks for your feedback.


----------



## ozgurco

also, do you think if we have to buy a friend to our bird?
is that needed for the health of them?


----------



## AwesomeOwl

She doesn’t need a mate to be happy. There are lots of happy healthy single budgies.


----------



## ozgurco

AwesomeOwl said:


> She doesn’t need a mate to be happy. There are lots of happy healthy single budgies.


alrite well noted.
thanks.


----------



## ozgurco

a person told me
its cere may be infected
fungi etc.

please advise


----------



## Cody

The cere looks typical for a female in breeding condition, however she is going through a pretty heavy molt, you should provide extra protein, either commercially made egg food for birds or hard boiled egg.


----------



## ozgurco

thanks.

are you sure she doesn't have any problem with her cere

something like infection or fungi illness?


----------



## Cody

ozgurco said:


> thanks.
> 
> are you sure she doesn't have any problem with her cere
> 
> something like infection or fungi illness?


I don't see anything that would indicate a problem, however I am only looking at a picture. If you are concerned because of the color, a brown cere is normal for a female in breeding condition, there does not need to be a male around for her to come into condition. Please consult an avian vet if you are concerned about her cere and see something that would indicate an infection such as swelling or a discharge of some sort.


----------



## ozgurco

hi


----------



## StarlingWings

Cody has given accurate advice. Her cere looks 100% fine and my female's cere looks like that most of the time as well. Budgies do not need a mate to be happy and in fact it is best not to have males and females together as then it is necessary to discourage breeding, as breeding should only be taken by experienced individuals.


----------



## ozgurco

StarlingWings said:


> Cody has given accurate advice. Her cere looks 100% fine and my female's cere looks like that most of the time as well. Budgies do not need a mate to be happy and in fact it is best not to have males and females together as then it is necessary to discourage breeding, as breeding should only be taken by experienced individuals.


thanks for your feedback


----------

